# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  ندوة في دور الشباب في إصلاح الوطن

## معاذ ملحم

دوة في دور الشباب في إصلاح الوطن في جامعة عجلون الوطنية






أقامت عمادة شؤون الطلبة في جامعة عجلون  الوطنية ندوة حول دور الشباب في إصلاح الوطن حيث تحدث الأستاذ يسار  الخصاونه المستشار في رئاسة الوزراء ومستشار وزير الثقافة عن دور الشباب في  بناء الوطن حيث أكد أن الإصلاح يجب أن يكون اجتماعياً قبل أن  يكون  الإصلاح السياسي  والاقتصادي ، مبيناً على الفرد أن يبدأ بنفسه أولا حتى  تصلح المنظومة الاجتماعية .



وأضاف أن ما يشاع في الأردن كلمة حق يراد  بها باطلاً ،كما تحدث عن المنظور العشائري المغلق والعنف المجتمعي مستشهدا  بالحضارات القديمة السابقة
وأضاف أن الوطن يقوى بسيادة الشباب وبالتحرر  من الكراهية حتى تغطي على العنف المجتمعي 
مشير إلى أن المواطن يرد  حكاما إداريين حكماء قادرين على استيعاب مطالب الشعب وايصال أصواتهم إلى  القيادة العليا داعيا كل أفراد المجتمع إلى مراقبه أنفسهم ومحاسبتها قبل أي  شي وان يحتكموا إلى العقل والسعي نحو المعرفة والعلم واخذ ما يناسب واقعنا  .




وقد طرح عدد من شباب هيئة كلنا الأردن فرع عجلون عددا من القضايا  التي تهم قضايا الشباب وما يطمحوا إليه فئة الشباب لبناء الأردن قوى قادر  علة مواجهة التحديات .

----------

